# Urine odor PLEASE HELP



## DAC8671 (Jun 15, 2010)

Something pee'd on the playroom carpet. Either one of the kids woke up-but didn't full wake up- and thought they went into the bathroom and pee'd on the playroom floor, or one of the dogs did. But it doesn't smell like dog pee.

We steam cleaned THREE times with a pet odor soloution. Then we went over the carpet an additional THREE times to suck the moisture up We also sprayed with an enzyme that is supposed to break down the urine odor. NOTHING has worked. The carpet doesn't smell like pee anymore, but the room does. It hits you like a ton of bricks with a smell of pee/cleaner mixture. The carpet is damp/sticky AGAIN this morning. 

We already returned the rug doctor, and after we did, we found a vinegar/water solution to try. So we will be renting it again today and trying that.

I'm at my wit's end. We have company coming to stay with us for 4 days starting Thursday and I can't get that smell out.

We live in military housing and they are going to be replacing the carpets in the rooms within the next few months, when money becomes available in the budget. But we can't wait that long.

PLEASE GIVE ME SOME TRIED AND TRUE SUGGESTIONS FOR SOMETHING THAT WORKS!!!!!!!

We don't want to hire a company to come in because, as I said, the carpets will be replaced soon. I don't want to waste the money (nor do I HAVE the money to waste). We get a free cleaning through housing once a year, but I was going to wait until we had the new carpets in and have them cleaned around the holidays.

SOOOOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING


----------



## stells (Jun 15, 2010)

Biological wash powder...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it possible to pull the old carpet up and replace it with an area rug?


----------



## harris (Jun 15, 2010)

The vinegar should do the trick. However DON'T dilute it with water.


----------



## DAC8671 (Jun 15, 2010)

They will be using our free once a year cleaning for it. I wanted to wait, but oh well. They will professionally clean them, then pull up the carpet and put the blower in for 24 hours so we can make sure it's dry. They will be here at 9am tomorrow. 

We wouldn't be able to put the area rug in there. Well, we could, but we wouldn't have enough time to pull up the carpet, clean up the glue and tacks, and clean the whole thing before company comes.


----------

